# Concealed Attire?



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone would be willing to share a pic or two with your carry rig on? I'd like to see how folks dress to cover/conceal their CCW. I've got both IWB and OWB holsters but have been tending to just carry my .380 in my pocket out of ease. I need some ideas please.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have any pics, but I usually just wear a square-cut shirt tails out over an IWB holster. It's acceptable where I live in Arizona, which is a very casual place.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*carry*

in Texas in the summertime i almost daily wear shorts w/belt, p239 i.w.b. holster, and Hawaiian shirt.
untucked of course since thats the only way to wear Hawaiian shirts.

Unless you're king of the nerds.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I live in Florida and wear a square cut shirt and belt holster for my M-36 and my 1911 I wear a IWB holster. Camara is broke. Good luck.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Like most others that have posted. I wear a square cut shirt, polo or t-shirt, over an IWB holster. Many times during the summer I have carried a full size frame gun with shorts and a tank top. I try to blend in and at 6'2" that's hard to do, never have liked sticking out in a crowd.

Sorry about the thread drift.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> I don't have any pics, but I usually just wear a square-cut shirt tails out over an IWB holster. It's acceptable where I live in Arizona, which is a very casual place.


Mike has it right. In Arizona we are not required to hide them so we can approach it from a different perspective. I believe we must Open Carry on occasion to keep that right alive. Use it or lose it. We have to let people know it is OK to be a gun owner.

In summer I use a square cut shirt un buttoned, OWB holster, and don't worry too much about an occasional print. Winter provides many alternatives.

:smt1099


----------



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Like Mike and TOF, I live in an Open Carry state, Idaho in my case. I've definitely been trying to figure out how I'm going to conceal. It won't really be an issue in Winter, but Spring and Summer are going to be a different story. I might just go ahead and OC as necessary, since that's what I am doing now.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Just to clarify, I never carry openly. The tails-out shirt hides my IWB Glock fine, and that is how I carry pretty much year-round. We wear winter clothes rather infrequently in Phoenix.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I carry with t-shirt and polo (golf) shirts all the time. I found that wide short shirts work best. I can't point you to a certain brand or style but I have a few shirts that are loose horizontally but they only come down to about midway down the back pockets of my jeans. The thicker heavier material is better. Long narrow shirts are not good. However, a little bulge and even a corner poking out isn't really bad. Most people don't notice your sides are not even. Think about it. Before CCW how many times did you examine some other guy's midsection?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*no way*



bruce333 said:


> or you are in Hawaii and dressing more formally, then tucked in is fine.
> 
> Like most others that have posted. I wear a square cut shirt, polo or t-shirt, over an IWB holster. Many times during the summer I have carried a full size frame gun with shorts and a tank top.


wearing an Hawaiian shirt tucked in is never fine. its an abomination, no matter where you are. :evil:

i hope no real Hawaiians know where you live:smt082


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

propellerhead said:


> Think about it. Before CCW how many times did you examine some other guy's midsection?


Point very well taken propellerhead!!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I carry year round with a IWB holster and untucked shirt.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

P97 said:


> I carry year round with a IWB holster and untucked shirt.


Me 2


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

.. ..


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> I am part Hawaiian (3rd generation) and I grew up in Hawaii (Oahu mostly, Maui and Molokai in the summers). Tucked in is fine...at least in Hawaii...
> 
> BTW: the first Hawaiin shirt was made by a Chinese immigrant to Hawaii, not hawaiians, and are called Aoha Shirts in Hawaii, and look nothing like what I see here on the Mainland.
> 
> :buttkick:


i only wear hawaiian shirts made in Hawaii,they usually have vertical illustrations. im not so sure about your( facts) on the first hawaiian shirt made by some Chinese guy,but in Texas if you wore an hawaiian shirt tucked in, you would be considered the biggest dork around....my girl friend is from Hawaii and she says tucked in blows ...


----------



## mhiggi02 (Jun 14, 2007)

I really appreciate everyone's input but this isn't the Hawaiian shirt fashion thread.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

sorry, what i originally meant was an untucked loud Hawaiian shirt is good for concealing iwb carry :smt083


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Suggestion for your PM9...

I carry a PM40, daily, with an ArmaLaser mounted on the frame. I carry it in an Uncle Mikes Sidekick pocket holster. The imprint is virtually invisible, but in the back pocket, you sit on it. Just checked the zero on the laser this week, and I had to adjust about 2 inches at 20'. (Metal sights were removed)

With it in the back pocket of a pair of Levis, or with no holster in the thigh pocket of a pair of cargo shorts, it carries VERY comfortably, with no imprint. It will shoot 2" groups at 20ft all day long with the laser, to POA.

I'm lookig for an IWB that will accomodate the laser, and I'm waiting for the new PM45 from Kahr to replace my .40. Why? Simply to standardize my ammo...

Also... from a friend recently returned from Iraq, 4th tour...

"There are two types of soldiers in the trenches in Iraq... The ones carrying .45's, and the ones who wish they were." His words, and he's been face-to-face 3 times with guys willing to kill him... 

In house to house work, clearing "insurgents", he carries a Remington 870 with 00 Buck, primary, and a Sig P220 Combat, in a thigh rig.

That says something.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Also... from a friend recently returned from Iraq, 4th tour...
> 
> "There are two types of soldiers in the trenches in Iraq... The ones carrying .45's, and the ones who wish they were." His words, and he's been face-to-face 3 times with guys willing to kill him...
> 
> In house to house work, clearing "insurgents", he carries a Remington 870 with 00 Buck, primary, and a Sig P220 Combat, in a thigh rig.


Huh. 220 guys in my unit, I'm an armorer, and I've never heard one guy say anything like that. I think it's mainly soldier-gun enthusiasts who want .45s, not your average Joe.

What unit is he in that he carries non-standard weapons? Guys in spec ops get a lot more opportunity to use pistols than line infantry.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I like Vest pockets first, then ankle holster, then carry in the pants pocket.


----------

